# the new kid needs a new name :)



## Tritia

Alright, I'm REALLY bad with names. Kids, pets..the whole lot of 'em.
My first son was 8 days old before he had a name. Second was 10 months old, and I randomly added some letters to it one day, to change it completely. (later changed it again, when everyone looked at me like I was NUTS) Third was 4 days old before he got a name. Only the last kid had a name long before birth, and kept it 

On to dogs....
Daisy was Annie for wk, then changed it. Can't stand Daisy now. Cooper, not sure where that came from. But, again..not loving it. 
So, now poor Leo has been with us for almost two wks and NOBODY likes his name. Most of us still call him puppy, so I don't think it's going to cause too much harm to change it. Is it???
I keep hearing from friends who have poms or chows named Leo. So, I'm no longer feelin' it for this guy.

Short list

scamp
loki
bodie
scout
neo
benji

Benji is kind of obvious, so I don't love it. But kids do. My favorite is Bodie (or Bohdi).
I want something kind of cool this time. I prefer names that are kind of people names. But, that you really aren't going to find in your kid's kindergarden class, kwim? That's why Scamp isn't a fav (but a kid likes it)

help?!


----------



## Lina

I LOVE Loki! He was always my favorite Norse god.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Bodie is a very cute name. I also like scout. Does he have an endearing habit that just makes the perfect description for him? I'll have to go back to the original thread about him, but Mr. Perfecto comes to mind.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Is there a movie star/actor that you really like? We've all said that puppy should be in the movies.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

I love daisy, I think that's adorable. Hmmm what about Jake? Is that more of a big dog name?


----------



## Moko

Jill in Mich said:


> Is there a movie star/actor that you really like? We've all said that puppy should be in the movies.


I love the name "Bogie"!


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm thinking Clyde.


----------



## Sissygirl

I like Rusty, Chance, Scout - he's so darn cute.


----------



## Missy

I think NEW PICTURES would really allow us to help you more completely!!!!

I really like Bohdi!! and you could call him Bo-- which is my all time favorite name!!!


----------



## mintchip

I think Rocket is cute and you can call him Rocky. (Now I kind of wish I had done that with Comet)


----------



## Jane

Tritia, I'm biased. I like the name Scout! 

Actually *we *didn't name him Scout. He was prenamed by a little boy that was visiting the litter he was in - they were deciding among different dogs and apparently he gave Scout his name.


----------



## maryam187

I think I like Barney. Barney sounds like a sweet cuddle bear and your new addition seems to be sweet and cuddly too.


----------



## havaluv

I like Bohdi too, with Bo for short. Tucker is my all time favorite dog name.


----------



## Missy

Oh he looks like a Rocky too.


----------



## Cheryl

You had a lot of great suggestions on the other thread. Do you like any of those? I will repeat that I lake the names "Jackpot" and "Chance". I am not in love iwth people names for this dog. Are you?


----------



## Tritia

Cheryl said:


> You had a lot of great suggestions on the other thread. Do you like any of those? I will repeat that I lake the names "Jackpot" and "Chance". I am not in love iwth people names for this dog. Are you?


I looked through that thread again. A lot are really cute. I guess I'm wanting something a bit different, but not out there. I do like people names (not fond of fluffy, and muffy) but nothing that could be my great uncle, or a kid at school. Does that make sense?
Jake is cute, but we know too many Jacob's. My best friend's son is Chance (although I love this for a dog. It's her bad she named her kid a dog name, lol)

Names on here that I love..Kona, Kubrick,Scout.That kind of thing. 
Bodie we got from Point Break, although it's Bohdi in the movie. This spelling seemed easier for the kids to remember.


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> I think NEW PICTURES would really allow us to help you more completely!!!!
> 
> I really like Bohdi!! and you could call him Bo-- which is my all time favorite name!!!


Charging my camera 

Oh, and another name we liked was Cash  But, I was trying to keep away from C and D names, cause of the other dogs. That, and I'm afraid it'll mean he'll end up costing us a lot of money, ROFL! I'm strange that way...


----------



## marjrc

I like the way Missy thinks. Yup, we need more pics to think this new name thing over a little bit. 

I LOVE Barney!! Great one.


----------



## mellowbo

I like Luigi. Oops, that wasn't one of your choices was it?
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Tritia

Jill in Mich said:


> Is there a movie star/actor that you really like? We've all said that puppy should be in the movies.


Not that I can really think of. I have been searching Movie Character names. Trying to find one that grabs me. 
Other then the 9 yr old's vote of Frodo, lol.


----------



## Rita

Tritia. Names are hard for me too. That is why it was a tradition with our family that kids pick their own middle name. At least it was fun and a coming of age thing. How great to have the power to pick your name. 

Although my girlfriend let her kids do the same. One son is Nicholas Nicholas and the other picked a name that I cannot remember but it was unusual and he picked it because it was the Saint of barbeques or fires or something like that. LOL

Names for animals are hard for me too. I like Kona too that was my first dog's name. Koda is nice too (that is the bear from Brother Bear the disney movie) IF you like human names, what about Shamus, Heith, Seth, Dillon, Mac? HUMMMMMM It is hard. Pictures would help.


----------



## Cheryl

Nemo?
Waldo?


----------



## Lina

Tritia, if you like Kubrick's name, have you considered some great directors? I think there are some great names out there. Without knowing your taste in movies, here are some I can think of off the top of my head:

Steven Spielberg
Martin Scorsese
Quentin Tarantino (though I would go with Quentin)
Ingmar Bergman
Pedro Almodóvar
Tim Burton
Francis Ford Coppola
Clint Eastwood
Jean-Luc Godard
Alfred Hitchcock
Akira Kurosawa

There are some really cool names out there and I do like the idea of a surname for a dog (obviously ).

FWIW, I do like Frodo.


----------



## Rita

Oh Lina. Nice list

Coppola jumped out at me. 


Dakota, Spencer, Blake?


----------



## BeverlyA

Apollo
Luca
Pacino
Reno


----------



## Tritia

Rita said:


> Tritia. Names are hard for me too. That is why it was a tradition with our family that kids pick their own middle name. At least it was fun and a coming of age thing. How great to have the power to pick your name.
> 
> Although my girlfriend let her kids do the same. One son is Nicholas Nicholas and the other picked a name that I cannot remember but it was unusual and he picked it because it was the Saint of barbeques or fires or something like that. LOL
> 
> Names for animals are hard for me too. I like Kona too that was my first dog's name. Koda is nice too (that is the bear from Brother Bear the disney movie) IF you like human names, what about Shamus, Heith, Seth, Dillon, Mac? HUMMMMMM It is hard. Pictures would help.


Wow, what a neat idea. Letting kids choose their name. I can see where it could be dangerous, though..lol. But, still..what a cool idea.

I like Koda, but not so much when saying it with Cooper. That's another problem. Trying to find something that sounds good with the others.


----------



## Tritia

Lina said:


> Tritia, if you like Kubrick's name, have you considered some great directors? I think there are some great names out there. Without knowing your taste in movies, here are some I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> Steven Spielberg
> Martin Scorsese
> Quentin Tarantino (though I would go with Quentin)
> Ingmar Bergman
> Pedro Almodóvar
> Tim Burton
> Francis Ford Coppola
> Clint Eastwood
> Jean-Luc Godard
> Alfred Hitchcock
> Akira Kurosawa
> 
> There are some really cool names out there and I do like the idea of a surname for a dog (obviously ).
> 
> FWIW, I do like Frodo.


Some of these are kind of cool, thanks.

I also like surnames. My grandmother's maiden name was Duffy. So, that's an option 
And the one I like is our own last name. Sam. Yep, that's the last name. My mother asked if I'd put him down at the vet as Sam Sam. I said no, just Sam. Like...Madonna, Prince, Cher ound:


----------



## Tritia

BeverlyA said:


> Apollo
> *Luca*
> Pacino
> Reno


My second ds was going to be Luca Thomas. I chickened out, because everyone hated it. Then, my third son was going to be Luca James. Again, got so many negative comments, I couldn't go through with it. 
Fourth son, I still loved it. But, opted out once again.

Last yr, we named pet rats Luca and Niko. They both died the following month 

Still love the name Luca :biggrin1:Maybe I'll ask dh about that one again.


----------



## Posh's Mom

How about Ludo? It's the name of the big furry loving monster from the movie Labrynth. 

I love this character, and if I had a boy dog I'd totally have this name on my list.


----------



## Lina

Oh Amy that's a GREAT name! I love that movie to pieces and Ludo is just the greatest!


----------



## havaluv

I LOVE Duffy. I really like surnames too. 

Darby?

How about something simple like Max?


----------



## Tritia

Ludo is along the lines of what I like. I'll have to try it out with the kids. 
I need something FAST. Because a couple of them, being star wars fans..are wanting to call him Chewbacca. Chewy for short. NOOOOOOOOOO :frusty:ound:

I need to wait till it's nice outside (been raining for days) for some better pics. Every one I take inside, the flash comes on and the dude the blinks, lol. Looks like he's had one too many :suspicious::biggrin1:

here's a non blinking one. but, it's not very good.

And as you can see, it's the same place I have one of Cooper. Our bed is behind the computer chair. They like to get up on the bed when I'm sitting here. And stand up on the end. Reading over my shoulder


----------



## maryam187

Dear Goodness, he's definitely too cute for words. For now I will call him 'The Puppy Formerly Known As Leo' or for short  ound:


----------



## casperkeep

I like Winnie,Dobey,Konya,Morgan,Pacey..mmmm....will think of more. Konya is a city in Tuirkey where we used to live. Doby is from Lord of the Rings,Pacey is from Dawson's Creek,Winnie well Winnie the Pooh,Morgan..Captain Morgan. I am sure you will get some great ideas here.


----------



## DanielBMe

Moko said:


> I love the name "Bogie"!


Hey I got that one covered already lol


----------



## trueblue

I like Jean-Luc from Lina's list....and he looks like a Jean-Luc. I have a feeling, though, that any name you pick would be perfect for him because he just has that look...he's like a chameleon. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

casperkeep said:


> I like Winnie,Dobey,Konya,Morgan,Pacey..mmmm....will think of more. Konya is a city in Tuirkey where we used to live. Doby is from Lord of the Rings,Pacey is from Dawson's Creek,Winnie well Winnie the Pooh,Morgan..Captain Morgan. I am sure you will get some great ideas here.


Oh my gosh, I LOVE Pacey!!! I'm a huge dork, and was obsessed with Dawson's creek, lol. 
But, Daisy and Pacey sound too close. Darn it!! I'm thinking of renaming the whole bunch of them, lol.

Star wars theme

Daisy=Leah
Cooper=Vader
Puppy=Chewy
:biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe

How about
Jasper
Winsor
Derby
Otto
Tucker
Ripley
Darcy


----------



## Tritia

I like Otto....

Isn't it funny how almost every name, you can think of a reason why not. Bogie, I love. My first dog was Bogart 

Darcy, friend in college.
Jasper, old (mean) cat
Tucker, furniture store that x-boyfriend owns with new wife, LOL.
Darby, sooo cute. But, kid on 9 yr old's b-ball team.

It's just funny how so many come with reasons why I can't do it.


----------



## Tritia

Oh, then there's the fact I have to rhyme everything. Or see if there's a way to make fun of it "cooper the pooper" 
Bodie, I keep thinking Bodacious, LOL. And it's not working for me.
Loki..makes me think of ball of snot, ROFL!


----------



## Jane

Oh he's cute! I love his coloring! I can see why your kids think he looks like Chewbacca....

How about Rusty?


----------



## casperkeep

Joey from Dawson's Creek or Dawson too.


----------



## kgiese

I think he looks like a Rusty, but Frodo would fit him too. That's my vote.


----------



## havaluv

How about Rocko? 

Harley? 

My neighbors dog is Willoughby...I love that.


----------



## jillnors2

I'm with your kids, I like Frodo.

Was Leo the name he came with?


----------



## Tritia

jillnors2 said:


> I'm with your kids, I like Frodo.
> 
> *Was Leo the name he came with*?


Sadly, no. It's just something someone threw out. And we went with it.

Frodo is rough for me, because people have teased a couple of my kids, calling them that. Cause, well..they look like hobbits with their curly hair


----------



## Jill in Mich

Some dogs in my neighborhood:

Nike
Riley
Chase
Brody
Spencer
Chauncey

There's also a Chewbacca (they call him Chewie)!!!! (Goldendoodle with long, red hair - it's the perfect name for him)

But I like Duffy!


----------



## Judy A

Mumble, Ridley, Buddy, Wrigley, Hershey,Browny, Striker, McDreamy....Dreamer for short!


----------



## Me&2Girls

I'm now starting to lean towards Chewabaca with Chewy being the short name. Just way to cute for this little guy.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

I still like Jake but i understand your thoughts about how you know so many Jacobs.
My sister-in-laws name is Norah and my father-in-laws name is Nick. :ear:


----------



## Tritia

Nike is cute! Dh will be home soon, and I'm making a list


----------



## casperkeep

Can't wait to know what his new name is!!!!!


----------



## havaluv

I like Nike too! It's sporty without being ordinary.


----------



## Missy

Tritia, I just thought of a name for Leo over dinner...seriously, I had to run home and write you... "Karma"


----------



## Tritia

casperkeep said:


> Can't wait to know what his new name is!!!!!


Me, either ! ound:

Missy, oh that's too cute! Dh nixed it already, cause the K sound, too close to Cooper, blah, blah, blah. I'm tellin' ya. It's hard to please this crew


----------



## havalilly

Okay, dog names I like from my dog club:
Zen
Rover
Zip
Twiggy
Ziggy
Elton
Monty
Elliott
Boogaloo
Tedd E Bear


----------



## Tritia

havalilly said:


> Okay, dog names I like from my dog club:
> Zen
> Rover
> Zip
> Twiggy
> Ziggy
> Elton
> Monty
> *Elliott*
> Boogaloo
> Tedd E Bear


I was just on the phone with me sis. She took her dog Ellie, to the vet today for some tests. I asked her "have you heard about Ellie yet?". But, I said it so fast, it sounded like Elliot. We both yelled out "Elliot!!". Thinking, how cute!!

Dh said no :frusty:


----------



## Sissygirl

How about:

Apollo
Bing
Colt
Heinz
Harrison
Harry
Pierce
Quen
Reece
River
Rocky
Tobey
Wolfy


----------



## Thumper

Tritia, you are too funny. lol

K.


----------



## Fenway

His coloring is soo beautiful, how about Latte, Reese, or Twix something with caramel. (You can tell where my head is right now!) Oh brother, It's only 7:30 AM!


----------



## Judy A

Brooks.....


----------



## TnTWalter

How about Chile? Because he's so spicy? 
or 
Benito means 'a blessing' in spanish...call him Beni for short
or
Tequila and call him 'Teki' [tee-key]
or
Paz means 'peace' in spanish

figure we'll give him a spanish name so he can be 'part-havanese'. LOL.

or Papi it's a term of endearment for daddy but used for other special men too


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> Brooks.....


This would be cute, had it not been AI time. And my least fav. is Brooke White 
And if I didn't have a Kyle for a kiddo..Kai would be on the top of my list. I'd also suggested Doc to dh  Love your pup's names.

K, so short list thus far

Loki
Scout
Elliot
Froda (i'm sooo against this, lol)


----------



## Tritia

TnTWalter said:


> How about Chile? Because he's so spicy?
> or
> Benito means 'a blessing' in spanish...call him Beni for short
> or
> Tequila and call him 'Teki' [tee-key]
> or
> Paz means 'peace' in spanish
> 
> figure we'll give him a spanish name so he can be 'part-havanese'. LOL.
> 
> or Papi it's a term of endearment for daddy but used for other special men too


I think Chile is really cute. I'd also liked Nacho, but that got canned quick.


----------



## casperkeep

Tres with him being the third dog....well maybe not just running names through my head...


----------



## janechamb

Hi: He is adorable!

If your kids love Star Wars what about:

Luke
Solo
Sky


----------



## Tritia

TnTWalter said:


> How about Chile? Because he's so spicy?
> or
> Benito means 'a blessing' in spanish...call him Beni for short
> or
> Tequila and call him 'Teki' [tee-key]
> or
> Paz means 'peace' in spanish
> 
> figure we'll give him a spanish name so he can be 'part-havanese'. LOL.
> 
> or Papi it's a term of endearment for daddy but used for other special men too


dh just emailed me with

Cuervo

um, that could be rough on kids later in life, lol.

jane, the kids like Luke


----------



## Moko

So...I'M thinkin' the only solution you have here, is to get MULTIPLE HAVS to go with all the names you're coming up with! :whoo:

Give the sweetie a name already!!! ound:ound:


----------



## TnTWalter

Chile the silly....that rhymes!

Check out this list of star wars characters for puppy names...print it and vote and be done!!!
http://www.favorite-puppy-names.com/star-wars-puppy-names.html


----------



## Tritia

Moko said:


> So...I'M thinkin' the only solution you have here, is to get MULTIPLE HAVS to go with all the names you're coming up with! :whoo:
> 
> Give the sweetie a name already!!! ound:ound:


Hey now, that's not a bad idea


----------



## Tritia

TnTWalter said:


> Chile the silly....that rhymes!
> 
> Check out this list of star wars characters for puppy names...print it and vote and be done!!!
> http://www.favorite-puppy-names.com/star-wars-puppy-names.html


Ok, I've been searching sitse for DAYS and HOURS. And haven't been able to find one that has themes like Disney Character, Star Wars, etc. Guess I wasn't googling the right thing. 
I'm going to pour and obsess over this site after our nap 
THANK YOU!!

Oh, and dh had finally said let's just do Scout. I agreed. I called him in just now from outside, and said "good *boy, scout*". That did it for me, can't use that, lol.


----------



## Poornima

Tritia, the puppy looks so adorable in your signature picture. I love his sweet expression. Hope you find a perfect name for him soon. One has to "feel" the name and without seeing him, it is hard but just from his pictures, I liked:
Teddy
Timmy
Monty
Benny


----------



## Judy A

Rawly...don't think I spelled it right....isn't that from Rawhide?


----------



## Missy

How about Rover? such a classic. or Tramp? how about Py? My favorite old movie is bell book and Candle and the witches familiar was named Pywacket. I just always loved that name -- we had a cat we named that-- but he was an orange tabby so we usually just called him pumpkin py. 

As much as I like the name game Tritia....this pup needs a name.


----------



## Judy A

No, that was Rowdy....but I like Rawly...there is a young man here with that name...I just don't know if that's how you spell it.....


----------



## BeverlyA

[email protected] pooping out on the "name game"ound:


----------



## Tritia

BeverlyA said:


> [email protected] pooping out on the "name game"ound:


She's not the only one 

I'm getting ready to go back to Leo. I just get shot down left and right from my dh and older boys. Then there's my sweet 4 yr old with the little speech impediment who can't say half the names, LOL.
Bodie=Bowie
Scout=dout

Rowdey AND Rowley are both very cute. And now added to my list  I think I'm going to throw a bunch of names in a hat, and let someone draw one out.


----------



## Judy A

Tritia...it's Rawley...like Raw..ly........Little Joe..Joey, RJ, TJ, JC, but he looks like a Rusty, Rowdy, or a Rawly.....BJ, (I like intials..)


----------



## maryam187

Tritia, wow, now I can see how it took you so long to figure your kids' names out, LOL. How about Amore (Amohreh, ital. for love), short Momo.


----------



## Missy

Tritia, how about going back to Brody? that was your first instinct...And I still love that. And then your kids can call him Bro--- Hey Bro!!!


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> Tritia...it's Rawley...like Raw..ly........Little Joe..Joey, RJ, TJ, JC, but he looks like a Rusty, Rowdy, or a Rawly.....BJ, (I like intials..)


LOL, yea..I know. But I like Rowley for some reason. It's a town in MA, that my friend from high school lives in. So, that rang a bell for me. 

Right, now I'm liking the idea of Scout so much. For the one syllable. That I'm searching single syllable names.
He can't be "puppy" forever 

Rusty is my son's baseball coach's name, lol. And as much as I like Rowdy, it doesn't fit him at all. He's soooo sweet and calm.

This is annoying, trust me. I KNOW!!

$10 says by the end of the day he'll have a day. And it'll be....

Leo :frusty:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Tritia - I'm going nuts. Please decide. And yes, Scout is a wonderful name and he'd have an awesome namesake (Jane's beautiful boy).


----------



## RCKNROB

I like Chewey from Star Wars. How about Wizzer?

Robin


----------



## Tritia

Ok...

I think we're closer 

Banner
Baxter

And Judy's suggestion..

Raleah (raley) is the way it's spelled on some sites I saw today


----------



## imamurph

Barkley..


----------



## Judy A

That looks like a better spelling than Rawly or Rawley.....OK, I vote for Raleah !! LOL


----------



## Judy A

I just googled it too....I saw Rawley and Raleigh which is the way the young man I mentioned spells it. So, I vote for Raleigh....He looks more like a Raleigh than a Baxter.


----------



## Tritia

LOL Judy. I love it. But, man..the 4 yr old with the speech issue, not so good, LOL.
Comes out "wallie" (and no, not an option  )

Diane, Barkley is already being used. On our frog :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph

Raleah reminds me too much of a friend of ours named Raul...Raulie?? Hmmm, I dunno..

Leo could end up "Pup-pup" by the tim we're all through..


----------



## Judy A

Oh, but that is so cute...."wallie"......for Raleigh....it makes his name that much more endearing!!


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> I just googled it too....I saw Rawley and Raleigh which is the way the young man I mentioned spells it. So, I vote for Raleigh....He looks more like a Raleigh than a Baxter.


Yea, I saw it Raleigh, too.
But, I keep thinking of simple spellings. Then I think, umm..how many times is he going to have to spell his name?ound:
Course, the kids will. And they'll never get Raleigh spelled right. I bet dh wouldn't, either 

He still looks very scrappy, scamp, benji, mutt like to me. And no, I no longer like any of those options


----------



## Missy

Oh I was so hoping "no name" had a name!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Teddy?


----------



## Tritia

imamurph said:


> Raleah reminds me too much of a friend of ours named Raul...Raulie?? Hmmm, I dunno..
> 
> Leo could end up "Pup-pup" by the tim we're all through..


My 11 yr old just caught himself saying "Leo", then spit out "um, you doggy-thing-a-ma-gigger", ROFL!

Dude needs a name!


----------



## Judy A

So can speech impaired four year old say Wiley?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dude!


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> Oh I was so hoping "no name" had a name!!!!


I know, I know. I'm sorry!


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> So can speech impaired four year old say Wiley?


Oh my gosh, I just asked him to say that...

and he said "raleah" ound:ound:ound:
we've been practicing it all night. And NOW he almost has it when I asked him to say something else.


----------



## Tritia

Jill in Mich said:


> Dude!


9 yr old LOVES dude :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Oh Tricia, you are going to drive your children nuts!! LOL! You are so funny! So Raleigh is good....

Benson


----------



## Tritia

Judy A said:


> Oh Tricia, you are going to drive your children nuts!! LOL! You are so funny! So Raleigh is good....
> 
> Benson


I think of a butler


----------



## Judy A

Doogie........like doogie houser, MD....

Mason

Fraiser

Raleigh

I'm tired and going to bed.....good luck with your name game, Dude!


----------



## imamurph

oh..I LIKE "Fraiser!"


----------



## Tritia

Alright, we have names written on paper. Kids are brushing their teeth, then we're going to draw.

We have..

Bodie
Loki
Scout
Raleigh
Baxter
Charlie
Rusty (dh likes it, and it's a fav here)

post later..


----------



## Missy

Tritia, I was writing down a list of names we had come up with for Jasper in Jean Marie's thread-- and as I was typing one -- I thought this is for "little no name" It's easy to say, it is not cute, and it has character. drum roll please....
"Clint!"


----------



## Tritia

Missy said:


> Tritia, I was writing down a list of names we had come up with for Jasper in Jean Marie's thread-- and as I was typing one -- I thought this is for "little no name" It's easy to say, it is not cute, and it has character. drum roll please....
> "Clint!"


Sister's X, hehehehe!
I'm tellin' ya, there's an association in my head with 75% of the names I hear and like.


----------



## trueblue

Tritia, since Puppy looks so much like a Hav, and he may or not be...how about the Spanish word(s) for mutt? I did a spanish-english dictionary search, and this is what came up:
perro cruzado or chucho?

just a thought...not that you need anything else to add to the list...


----------



## havaluv

Tritia, since Puppy looks so much like a Hav, and he may or not be...how about the Spanish word(s) for mutt? I did a spanish-english dictionary search, and this is what came up:
perro cruzado or chucho?

Love those! 
Tritia have you guys decided yet????


----------



## Judy A

Calling Tritia.....any name yet????


----------



## Tritia

signature changed about 4 hours ago....


----------



## Tritia

Ok, it's actually changed THREE times in the last 4 hours :doh:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Welcome to Bohdie, formerly Leo, possibly to be renamed at any time in the future. Whatever his name, that is still the cutest dog I've ever seen!


----------



## Tritia

Jill in Mich said:


> Welcome to Bohdie, formerly Leo, possibly to be renamed at any time in the future. Whatever his name, that is still the cutest dog I've ever seen!


ound:ound:ound:

You already know me WAY too well.

Last night, we drew a name from a hat. My oldest picked out Leo. I told him no, do it again. That was a practice draw :biggrin1: He drew again...Leo. :frusty: I gave it to the 6 yr old, and hew drew Bohdi. Dh said noooo, that HE got to draw. What'd he pick??? LEO!! I picked, and of course, I got Leo. :suspicious:
4 yr old picked and got Bodhi.
So, we went to bed with me pouting that we still didn't have a name.
As I was talking with DH, I told him he just reminded me of a little person. Because of how he acts. Kind of like a little, furry monster. Then I thought..monster!! A monster name! SULLY!! (from Monster Inc.)
I had the name, that was IT!
Woke up, called him out to the yard "come on Sully". BLECH, that didn't work, LOL.
Went to wal-mart, saw a Tom Sawyer book. And again..had the name. Came home, and put it in my siggy. Then my dad called, and told me he liked Bohdi. Because he wanted to call him Bo once in awhile. (this was one of his brother's names..sigh).

So, now we're at Bodhi again. But, I think I prefer Bodie because it's easier for the kids to spell.


----------



## Judy A

Congratulations.......and welcome to Bodie!! It's perfect and there isn't any name change allowed....LOL!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks

Hmm I think leo is fate?


----------



## Sissygirl

I just read this whole thread again. HILARIOUS! Tritia you are a hoot. BUT I know what you mean about name associations - I do that, too.

I like Rusty.


----------



## havaluv

Bodie! I love it. Bo..Beau? However you spell it, I like it...simple, easy to say and I think it fits too. Course it doesn't matter what I think! Whatever you decide, he's a charmer.


----------



## Missy

I told you he was a Bo!! welcome home Bodie!!!


----------



## good buddy

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> Hmm I think leo is fate?


Heehee me too!


----------



## Missy

jackie, Christy....Are you crazy???? leave well enough alone. LOL


----------



## lulubella

Bhodi was my boy name if we got a boy!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## imamurph

Hmmm...haven't heard from Tritia in the last few hours...maybe this name is sticking..


----------



## Tritia

lulubella said:


> Bhodi was my boy name if we got a boy!! LOVE IT!!


See, this is why I have to go with Bodie. I can't remember the other spelling, ROFL!
I had Bhodi in my sig, then went to Bohdi for some lame reason.

Course, I have a son named Micah, and I spelled his name Micha for the first yr of his life, cause I'm a dork :frusty:ound:


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> jackie, Christy....Are you crazy???? leave well enough alone. LOL


----------



## Tritia

imamurph said:


> Hmmm...haven't heard from Tritia in the last few hours...maybe this name is sticking..


Oh...don't count on it :laugh:


----------



## Shada

Ok, here is the name I have picked out for my next little fella.

Vincent!!

Kinda catchy, don't you think? Vinney for short little endearments...


----------



## Tritia

Shada said:


> Ok, here is the name I have picked out for my next little fella.
> 
> Vincent!!
> 
> Kinda catchy, don't you think? Vinney for short little endearments...


Yes, catchy. But, my association..
vincent price, totally creeps me out ound:


----------



## Laurief

OH - you need to finish this before this poor little puppy gets a complex!! 

Bohdi is an absolute adorable name, and very different, which is why I really like it!!! 

How long has he been with you guys now? Is everything going well??


----------



## Thumper

Tritia..

Don't let the DS's speech impediment effect your decision. My son was born with a cleft lip/palate had a horrible speech impediment, but the speech therapy DID work, if you talked to him on the phone, you'd never know. They grow out of it.

We still laugh that he used to call Oatmeal.."watnot". lol No joke! It was BAD.

I like Bodie, Love RUSTY, I think Leo is cute.

hey what about combining a few names for an initial name? Like LT, or AJ, or TJ, BJ or RC...something like that?

Kara


----------



## Tritia

Kara, my son was the one who kept telling me to name him something he could say, lol. 
His speech isn't really THAT bad. It's better then it was 6 months ago. He's just a little guy (just turned 4) and honestly doesn't sound much worse then a lot of kiddos his age. 
He does go to speech therapy once a wk, but I don't think it's what is helping. He can sit in speech and say "first, fast, farm" Then get home and say "I saw a cow run past and come in pirst on the parm". So, I think in time 
"watnot", that's cute. My first actually made up words for there for the first few yrs. French fry was ya-ya, water was oui, train was takoy. Go figure 

And Bodie is it. We're not changing. The kids finally expressed their total and complete annoyance with me over this :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

Laurief said:


> OH - you need to finish this before this poor little puppy gets a complex!!
> 
> Bohdi is an absolute adorable name, and very different, which is why I really like it!!!
> 
> How long has he been with you guys now? Is everything going well??


I know, he's so used to "puppy" now, we may never get him to answer to his new name  Actually, every name we yelled out, and came like a good boy. Alright.. it was the tone of our voice, of course, lol.

We've had him just over 2 wks. And I can't begin to express how GREAT it's been. Much like your time with Gigi. He's just the sweetest thing. Didn't take long before he acted like he'd been here his life.
I'm grinning from ear to ear every day when I think I got a cute puppy, minus the house breaking and the chewing on everything in site  
He's not itty, bitty like Daisy and Cooper were when they came to me. But, hey..I'll take it!! That does last but a couple months (he's about 6 months now) But, the trying to house break and get them to leave the GiJo toys alone took. Well, we're STILL working on that with Cooper ound:

I was sooo worried about having a third. And it's been better then I could have EVER imagined.


----------



## Sissygirl

Yeah! Bodie is just great!!


----------



## Laurief

I am so glad to hear that he is doing so well. he is such a handsome boy and I love the name - so now you said it - it is not changing. Bohdi is a great name & you can call him Bo!! Give him a kiss for all of us here at my house!!!


----------



## Tritia

Thanks laurie 

And I guess Bodhi is the Point Break spelling (where we got it from)
But, man..I can't keep up with Bohdi, Bhodi, Bhodie, lol. 

So, yea..gonna have to do Bodie.
Even though I think Bodhi looks cooler


----------



## casperkeep

I am glad to see that he has a name!!!! I think it is a neat name!!! Give him hugs from all of us here!!!!


----------



## susaneckert

what is his personalilty like that helps scruffie , I dont think a person name would fit him


----------



## Thumper

Tritia said:


> Kara, my son was the one who kept telling me to name him something he could say, lol.
> His speech isn't really THAT bad. It's better then it was 6 months ago. He's just a little guy (just turned 4) and honestly doesn't sound much worse then a lot of kiddos his age.
> He does go to speech therapy once a wk, but I don't think it's what is helping. He can sit in speech and say "first, fast, farm" Then get home and say "I saw a cow run past and come in pirst on the parm". So, I think in time
> "watnot", that's cute. My first actually made up words for there for the first few yrs. French fry was ya-ya, water was oui, train was takoy. Go figure
> 
> And Bodie is it. We're not changing. The kids finally expressed their total and complete annoyance with me over this :biggrin1:


LOL! Your kids are annoyed with YOU over it? ound: you know its bad  lol

Time, it DOES take time. I remember doing alot of Speech "homework", we would have lessons she would print for us and we would work on it about, ehh, 15-20 minutes a night. They do catch on it just takes time, and at 4 years old..he won't catch himself everytime..but the older he gets, the better he'll get about remembering. But starting him off so young is great! I did that too...i think the earlier you nip it, the better.

But..get this! My other son who is 3 years younger than Jake (the one with the cleft lip) ended up having the SAME speech impediment, even though he didn't have a cleft, he SOUNDED like he did from mimicking his brother! Egads. So, I had to do it TWICE! lol

Those words are cute! We used to call blankets "woobies" and we still do. hah.

Bodie is cute and it fits! 

Kara


----------



## Tritia

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! Your kids are annoyed with YOU over it? ound: you know its bad  lol
> 
> Time, it DOES take time. I remember doing alot of Speech "homework", we would have lessons she would print for us and we would work on it about, ehh, 15-20 minutes a night. They do catch on it just takes time, and at 4 years old..he won't catch himself everytime..but the older he gets, the better he'll get about remembering. But starting him off so young is great! I did that too...i think the earlier you nip it, the better.
> 
> But..get this! My other son who is 3 years younger than Jake (the one with the cleft lip) ended up having the SAME speech impediment, even though he didn't have a cleft, he SOUNDED like he did from mimicking his brother! Egads. So, I had to do it TWICE! lol
> 
> Those words are cute! We used to call blankets "woobies" and we still do. hah.
> 
> Bodie is cute and it fits!
> 
> Kara


I definitly think siblings play a big part in speech. Positive, AND negative. When my 6 yr old went to school this yr, is when I noticed it getting better for the 4 yr old. It HAD to get better, because his brother wasn't there for me to turn to and ask "what the heck did he say?". Poor kid would come to me, and rattle on with something. My usual response was "can I buy a vowel??" "what?? Timmy fell in a well?" ROFL!

All day today, I hear "weo..come on". He means Leo. Then I hear him say "what's your name now??" ound:

woobie is what our blankies have always been, too


----------



## marjrc

Well, I'm glad to hear it's official, though Iv'e already been noticing your new sig tag with Bodie's name and pic. Too cute! I am so happy for you, Tritia. It sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## Tritia

Thanks marj  

The kids and dh are still calling him Leo most days :frusty:
Course, I slip and call him Brody, lol.


----------



## Missy

I was so afraid when I saw this thread pop up. so glad BODIE is doing well. LOL. and he is so adorable.


----------



## jillnors2

I love the name Bodie!! Very cute name for an ADORABLE pup!
Jill


----------

